# shamblesuk has reached 2000..



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, Lee..
Keep on helping us.


----------



## TrentinaNE

There's nothing shambling about your excellent posts, Lee!   

Complimenti per il tuo postiversary!

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

Wonderful, Lee!  All appreciated, and all interesting!

But I'm still waiting to hear the name of that restaurant....


----------



## lsp

You've been a big help to me and to many, many others, Lee. Thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ElaineG said:


> Wonderful, Lee!  All appreciated, and all interesting!
> 
> But I'm still waiting to hear the name of that restaurant....



Me too...just to be able to shun it then


----------



## Saoul

Lee, don't tell them.

Congrats mate, you're one of the best contribution to this forum. Honestly

Vai avanti così, che vai strabene.


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSLEE !!!*​


----------



## shamblesuk

Grazie a tutti voi per i complimenti, non mi sono reso conto di aver superato 2.000 voci!

A proposito quel ristorante, vediamo, suona un po' come il nome di un calciatore portoghese (chi è andato recentemente in pensione).

Sinceramente!

Grazie ancora una volta.

Lee


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulation Shamblesuk. You are great !!


----------

